# The only thing worse than a failed colonoscopy is...



## 20417 (Oct 25, 2006)

one that works, when you have a floppy colon. Hello, I'm awake! That's not the way I like to wake up!"You've had a lot of medication," I am told. "You should be sleeping." Nope, I'm wide awake now. I'm not going back to sleep. No, siree.Ah, well. It's done.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

I slept right thru mine. Best sleep I had in awhile. Woke up with a belly ache and couldn't fart. Came home and went to bed with a heating pad and the window open.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Tigo, read my post on the 'favorite' prep test. I'm having my 4th colonoscopy on Thursday and I have unfortunately remembered each and every one which was very traumatizing. I was medicated to the hilt but it didn't work. This time I'm going into the outpt hospital and they are using propofol with an anesthiologist. That is the ONLY way I'll ever have one of these damn procedures again.


----------



## 20250 (Jul 14, 2005)

Do you know what med they used? I had versed for mine and it worked pretty good. I did have a problem a long time ago when they combined versed with another med, but I can't remember the name... Demerol maybe. It made me hyperventilate big time. Sorry you had a bad experience


----------



## 20417 (Oct 25, 2006)

Thank you for the support, C-alumni!I will have to ask about the medication, should the need ever arise for another one of these. I was only interested in going home quickly, so didn't ask the surgeon questions that would delay my departure. I'm hoping the followup appointment includes those magical words, "You don't need to come back for 10 years."I did get some information from this test, so, as Martha says, "Colonoscopy. It's a good thing." (Er, maybe she didn't say that...)


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I had my colonoscopy yesterday and can tell you with great happiness that I remembered NOTHING! I had an anesthiologist and he 1st administererd Versed and then Propofol and -Boom- I was out and then awakened when it was over. Everything looked normal the dr. said and no more colonoscopy for 5 years--yea!I highly recommend the propofol---nothing else has put me to sleep.


----------

